# Couple more pics in Mass.



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just around the house & area..:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics. thanks for sharing. ive got the same blade.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! How much snow did you end up getting?


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

total of about 13" in my area.


----------

